# Hardibacker on shower ceiling?



## sharisavage

My shower is built and ready to tile (my job). There's no hardibacker on the ceiling and the contractor says it should go on walls only. Also says thinset on the walls but mastic on the ceiling. I understand that walls should be tiled first, then ceiling and floor. Also, which do I tile first, the shower or the bathroom floor? Does it matter? Last, I've been told to caulk the area in front of the shower. Really? I thought it should all be just grouted. Any thoughts?


----------



## plumguy

sharisavage said:


> My shower is built and ready to tile (my job). There's no hardibacker on the ceiling and the contractor says it should go on walls only. Also says thinset on the walls but mastic on the ceiling. I understand that walls should be tiled first, then ceiling and floor. Also, which do I tile first, the shower or the bathroom floor? Does it matter? Last, I've been told to caulk the area in front of the shower. Really? I thought it should all be just grouted. Any thoughts?


 
My tile installer always did the shower and threshold first, then did the floor and worked his way out of the bathroom.It all depends on you're layout and just remember if you do the floor first, then when you do the shower you will be working on you're new floor!! If you're shower or tub was fiberglass then caulking the seam where it meets the floor is a good idea compared to grout because fiberglass moves when you step in and out and that seam usually crumbles and is susceptible to water.As far as tiling a ceiling we never installed it only removed it on the demo. Hard to keep clean and is a steam trap.But, cosmetically is can really add to a bath.


----------



## sharisavage

I should have been clearer- I'm tiling the shower walls and ceiling, not the whole room walls and ceiling. Thanks. I've tiled lots of floors but never a shower so I'm really nervous about it..I think the hardest part is just starting. And I'm a bit nervous about not having hardibacker on the shower ceiling- that's ok?


----------



## plumguy

sharisavage said:


> I should have been clearer- I'm tiling the shower walls and ceiling, not the whole room walls and ceiling. Thanks. I've tiled lots of floors but never a shower so I'm really nervous about it..I think the hardest part is just starting. And I'm a bit nervous about not having hardibacker on the shower ceiling- that's ok?


Ok, but I don't think I misunderstood you. I never mentioned "the whole room walls and ceiling". I answered you're question that I think you should tile the shower first and then the floor which is how my tile installer approached it!! When you say floor I interpreted as the bath floor not shower. As far as beginning the tiling of the shower walls you're first row is obviouly very important.I would imagine this row is going to be sitting on a shower base!?! Once you have the first row level and straight the other courses should go quick.I don't think "hardibacker" should be a concern on the ceiling. It is not going to be vulnerable to heavy water flow like the walls.


----------



## Knyte260

Dont need hardi for the ceiling, its only for heavy water resistance, under tile work. Blueboard or greenboard, any moisture resistant. I would do the shower stall first, but I don't really think that order matters too much. Just grout is fine.


----------



## mighty anvil

Use sealant between any two dissimilar materials.
Be careful using Hardibacker; it is a composite material. It is far better than drywall behind tile in a shower but it is not as durable as cement backer board and cannot be used if there is a steam unit in the shower. If you are not experienced with installing a waterproof shower pan, hire a professional to do it. It's cheap insurance. Always take the cheap insurance.


----------



## rspainhower

DO NOT USE MASTIC. It will lose its bond when it comes in contact with moisture. You don't want tile falling on your head in the shower!!! Use only thin-set made with portland cement that you mix with water. You do not have to put hardibacker on the ceiling, but I would suggest putting some type of waterproof membrane over the ceiling, like Custom's Redgaurd, you can get it at Home Depot.


----------

